# New 6D Maglight



## scout24 (Dec 19, 2020)

So, in a moment of weakness, I bought my last light of the year. A new 6D Mag for thirty couple bucks. My only other Maglights are a Malkoff'd 2C and a KYFishguy single 14500 powered Triple. So, I'm not super well versed in Maglight. 
This thing is a monster.  I'm thinking a Kaidomain LOP reflector and glass lens. Maybe some NiMH cells to lose a little weight. And stock up on bulbs before yet another incan icon goes by the wayside... 
Any upgrade suggestions while staying incan and using actually available components are welcome! More lumens are good lumens... :thumbsup:
Any and all 6D discussion is welcome also, I had to go back a good ways to find 6D threads here in the subforum.


----------



## badtziscool (Dec 19, 2020)

It’s really funny that you posted this. I was over my parents house the other day and found my old 6D mag (red) and brought it home with me with the plan to do something with it. Just not sure what yet.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 19, 2020)

you can get 5000lm drop in, or if you want the hotwire, go with Osram 90w 12v bulb, with 5 li ion cells it makes about 10k lm


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 19, 2020)

IMHO best mod is an OP or MOP reflector on these. It makes the beam much more floody and smooth while still keeping some throw. I can't believe Mag didn't include an OP reflector from the factory on these lights as it get rid of 99% of the complaints I hear. I never realized how great a Maglite was until I ditched the stock SMO reflector. I've even been cheaping out on the last few restomods I've done and I've been sputtering the stock reflectors.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 20, 2020)

Nostalgia or bazooka? 
For nostaligia, buy a beam cleaning acrylite lens from flashlight lens and some PR base xenon Maglite bulbs. Perhaps try a 5 cell bulb to get a little extra kick. 
For bazooka I'll let the experts on that have the microphone. That thing has potential to be used as a street lamp.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 20, 2020)

Well, MOP reflector and glass AR coated lens inbound. It's a start.  Definitely need to hit the gym if I stick with alka-leaks. Researching NiMH "D" cells today. I like the 5 cell bulb idea, bykfixer. LiftDT4R- Hairspray or clear spraypaint for sputtering? I may just try that while waiting for the aluminum reflector, at least you can go a little bit at a time to try various results...


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 20, 2020)

I used a clear engine paint fogged over the lens from about 2 feet above with short sptits. I'd spray test, spray, test and found that 3 sprits gave best combo of beam cleaner without killing the Mag-spot that is what makes a Maglite a Maglite. Acylite lens is better but it aint glass……


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 21, 2020)

if you going for a hotwire you'll need borosilicate glass, regular AR coated glass will crack pretty fast there is no need for aluminum reflector with led conversion, it does not get hot, plastic will do just fine, actually stock led reflector that Maglite uses for older led models, are pretty good, zbattery.com sells them for like 8 bucks. you can turn any smooth reflector into OP, by technique called splattering, you'll need a spray can of clear coat. there was a thread on how to do it, but i can't find it, or it could have been discussed in unrelated thread, maybe someone else knows where to find it, i'll post a link when i do find it.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Krylon crystal clear works well. Short bursts of spray, letting each dry completely before the next.
flashlightlens.com for a 52mm window upgrade.
I have a few extra reflectors I can send you if you want to cover shipping.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 21, 2020)

I used a glass surface to get my technique dialed in. ie determined best distance and time with button held. That also helps you get familiar with the characteristics of the spray can as the spray can very greatly from can to can.


----------



## 325addict (Dec 21, 2020)

Just replace that standard PR-bulb that's most probably still in for a new Maglite bi-pin bulb that comes with that hard plastic adapter. These bulbs are KING! But don't go the 5-cell route, it will blow quite soon.
Regarding batteries: shed some weight by using NiMH?? In that case, you didn't get the RIGHT NiMH batteries... the only really good ones I know, are the Ansmann 10Ah(!) ones. And they are HEAVY! No wonder, as they must be filled to the brim with useful content ;-) 
Think about it: 10,000 mAh! That will give you some serious 10+ hours of run time! And YES, these batteries will deliver.... 10Ah or very close to it. No marketing BS.

Other options are rare, but I cannot enccourage you enough to get a glass lens and LOP metal reflector from Kaidomain. These are very good parts! Maybe FiveMega still has some ROP bulbs in 7.2V? *ONLY use these with a metal reflector and glass lens!! Stock items WILL melt!!

*I bought a load of PR-base bulbs from Tad Customs JUST before he closed his business, 7.2V and 1.2A / 1.8A respectively. As he wrote next to them: these are hands down the finest PR bulbs available, ever. And he is right... I use them with caution, don't want to run out of these... but they have good life, around 50 hours IIRC.


----------



## xxo (Dec 21, 2020)

If you want lighter weight, you can run it on a pair of protected Li-ion 26650's or even AA Eneloops in adapters. Full capacity NiMH's like Soshine and Tenergy are just as heavy if not heavier than alkalines.

As far as standard Mag bulbs go, I like the old PR base xenons if you can find 'em. The newer bi-pins are OK but I can never get them centered properly for optimal focus.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 22, 2020)

325addict said:


> Just replace that standard PR-bulb that's most probably still in for a new Maglite bi-pin bulb that comes with that hard plastic adapter. These bulbs are KING! But don't go the 5-cell route, it will blow quite soon.
> Regarding batteries: shed some weight by using NiMH?? In that case, you didn't get the RIGHT NiMH batteries... the only really good ones I know, are the Ansmann 10Ah(!) ones. And they are HEAVY! No wonder, as they must be filled to the brim with useful content ;-)
> Think about it: 10,000 mAh! That will give you some serious 10+ hours of run time! And YES, these batteries will deliver.... 10Ah or very close to it. No marketing BS.
> 
> ...



running rop ho bulb with 6 nimh d cells isn't a good idea D cells provide plenty of current, and it runs the bulb too hot, it melts solder on positive contact of the bulb. i had that happen after about 10 min of use. it wont happen with rop lo, but it is only half of the output


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 22, 2020)

That’s interesting, I didn’t know that! 

I may dig out my 6D and see if I have any ROP bulbs squireled away! 

I have Eneloops and “D” adapters though.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 22, 2020)

the bulb rop ho 6v overdriven by 6 (7.2v nominal) cells, pulls about 5 amps, unless it is Five mega holders, chances are there will be loses due to resistance, but it may actually work to your advantage, you wont melt the bulb.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 22, 2020)

do these MOP and OP reflectors come in metal or are they plastic? I`v been considering replacing the PR socket with something like a ceramic G4 bi pin type, I just haven`t found anything compatible yet.


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 22, 2020)

If you Google KaiDomain tugs the overseas web-store we purchase the reflectors from. 

Typically going to be MOP or LOP, some maybe smooth for throw, and has a removable camming device that threads off of the reflector if you don’t need it. 

Be prepared to purchase a couple at one time as that’s what most of us do. 

Love those things.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 22, 2020)

They are alluminum KA with a removable cam. Actually pretty nice replacements.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 22, 2020)

Agreed, they're good product. The one I have in my Malkoff'd 2C is very nicely made.they're listing OP and MOP right now, I made the presumption that OP is more "orange peeled" than MOP. We'll see.


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 23, 2020)

Yeah, I think "MOP" was "medium orange peel" if I remember right. It's been a long time since I thought about this stuff, but I was digging through my handful of C and D Maglites this evening. 

I was wanting to put a 3-cell bulb into my 4-C light, running NiMH AAs in adapters, but couldn't find the bulb :thinking:

The stock 4-cell bi-pin bulb works okay but it's pretty warm yellow/orange colored at the lower voltage. I've got a stock lens on there that I covered with Scotch tape for a quick-n-dirty diffuser. Works pretty well but I think it also colors the beam somewhat. 

Man, I was looking around on Amazon for stock Mag bulbs out of curiosity, and the few that I found were something like 10 bucks each! Yikes.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 23, 2020)

I must be doing something wrong because there`s Nothing for maglite or maglight showing on KD, I`v signed up and got an account with them, done a search and there`s nothing? even in "Brands" the letter `M` is missing and the search is painfully slow as well, it`s badly lagged and almost unusable, is it always like this?

Nevermind, I waded through all 14 pages of reflectors to discover that it`s "M*g" being used instead, How do they even sell anything doing dumb stuff like that???
Anyway, if I found the right item, it`s $10.24 and stock code: S004023, am I right?


----------



## fivemega (Dec 23, 2020)

*Some camless reflectors are available here.*

*M*g Charger  ceramic slugs will fit and work on M*g "D" and "C" *

*G4 and G6.35 ceramic sockets for M*g 'D" are available here.*

*Super bulbs are also available here.*


----------



## scout24 (Dec 23, 2020)

Katherine Alicia- In the litigious society we call home, spelling M*glite with an asterisk or "@" symbol has became and remains commonplace in our hobby.

Fivemega- Thanks for the reminder about parts availability!


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 23, 2020)

well I`v got a MOP and OP on the way, it`ll give me chance to see which one I like the most before converting others over. All my mags have the AR fitted already so should be ok with some of the Non nuclear bulbs out there


----------



## Icarus (Dec 23, 2020)

Why do you guys and gals only now discover metal Maglite reflectors? :thinking:
I've been using metal reflectors and UCL/Borofloat lenses for ages in my mods. :shakehead


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 23, 2020)

Icarus said:


> Why do you guys and gals only now discover metal Maglite reflectors? :thinking:
> I've been using metal reflectors and UCL/Borofloat lenses for ages in my mods. :shakehead



I tend to mod mine for a bit then put it away, then 6 months later mod it some more then put it away etc...
my 6D alone is into me for over £80 so far, so little often is best I find 
This time around it`s metal reflectors, it`ll go nice with my AR glass and a crenelated bezel.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 23, 2020)

my latest 6d mod with 90w osram bulb, and FM throwmaster reflector, tail switch and machined \ treaded tube, ran me around $300, not including 5 high current cells, this hobby can get somewhat expensive. my other 6d with par 36 landing light, and FM par36 head was around 200


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Icarus said:


> Why do you guys and gals only now discover metal Maglite reflectors? :thinking:
> I've been using metal reflectors and UCL/Borofloat lenses for ages in my mods. :shakehead




Most of us don't mod Mags anymore. It's too easy to get an off the shelf light with similar performance for much less cost.

Although I just added a UCL Borofloat window to my new ML300 and was messing around with aspherics again last night.


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 23, 2020)

I still like to give the stock reflector a shot of clear Krylon to lightly sputter to clear up splotchy holes in the beam.


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 23, 2020)

sween1911 said:


> I still like to give the stock reflector a shot of clear Krylon to lightly sputter to clear up splotchy holes in the beam.



it will, i built shorty mag 1x18650, P7 led, and used stock Maglite reflector from old inc. model, splattered it, and the beam even and smooth, despite 4chip die led and reflector made for inc. bulbs,


----------



## scout24 (Dec 27, 2020)

Kaidomain and DHL came through, MOP aluminum reflector and AR coated glass lens arrived and installed this afternoon. C'mon dark!


----------



## Greenbean (Dec 29, 2020)

scout24 said:


> Kaidomain and DHL came through, MOP aluminum reflector and AR coated glass lens arrived and installed this afternoon. C'mon dark!



Hope it was fun!!!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 29, 2020)

Greenbean- Yup! Definitely a cleaner beam and more even spill. Loss of throw is a worthwhile trade given the smooth results. I do wish they made LOP, and will try sputtering the stock reflector to approximate a middle ground with the stock bulb.


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 29, 2020)

You do realize that you're now obligated to post some pics of this thing, right?


----------



## jross20 (Dec 29, 2020)

In to see some beam shots!


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 2, 2021)

My OP and MOP arrived today and have been fitted, to be honest, unless they screwed up the order there is absolutely No difference between these two reflectors at all? but they do a Fantastic job of cleaning up the beam certainly on LED drop ins anyway, I`m just waiting for my 2.5v halogen to arrive now so I can test it out properly 
I`m definitely going to buy more!


----------



## jross20 (Jan 2, 2021)

Katherine Alicia said:


> My OP and MOP arrived today and have been fitted, to be honest, unless they screwed up the order there is absolutely No difference between these two reflectors at all? but they do a Fantastic job of cleaning up the beam certainly on LED drop ins anyway, I`m just waiting for my 2.5v halogen to arrive now so I can test it out properly
> I`m definitely going to buy more!




You know I beleive I have the same two OP reflectors and I agree, they seem the same to me... But more importantly to me they look awful. This makes me wonder if I am doing something wrong...

To me, the best cheap option is to sputter the reflector with rattle can clear coat. Basically you spray from a distance to let it gently fall onto the reflector. I'm still working on getting the best finish but even my "meh" attempts make a huge difference. I just got a gray 3D incan and honestly... I opted to leave it with the krypton bulb as it's totally fine for night time use. Now...without the sputtering... no it's terrible due to the donut. But the sputtering almost removes the donut completely.

I've got some defuser lens coming in monday, I will test them out and post pictures if it makes a big difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 2, 2021)

That sounds like a great idea and quite doable for low power applications, unfortunately I`m trying to convert mine to Halogens and I`m not sure the plastic in the reflector would take the heat.


----------



## jross20 (Jan 3, 2021)

Ahhh yeah I'm not sure... Maybe an orange peel reflector looks better with a halogen? Hopefully!

You can also try it with a aspheric lens if you have one. It's hit or miss with incandescent bulbs but it's worth trying at least


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Jan 3, 2021)

That might be interesting just for curiosities sake 
anyway, I have another 3 OP reflectors on the way now and that should finish that part on all my D maglites then :twothumbs


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 4, 2021)

alpg88 said:


> my latest 6d mod with 90w osram bulb, and FM throwmaster reflector, tail switch and machined \ treaded tube, ran me around $300, not including 5 high current cells, this hobby can get somewhat expensive. my other 6d with par 36 landing light, and FM par36 head was around 200


----------



## Stress_Test (Jan 6, 2021)

alpg88 said:


> my latest 6d mod with 90w osram bulb, and FM throwmaster reflector, tail switch and machined \ treaded tube, ran me around $300, not including 5 high current cells, this hobby can get somewhat expensive. my other 6d with par 36 landing light, and FM par36 head was around 200



Wow, that par36 light looks WILD! 

Is that a whole bunch of emitters in there, or is that just part of one big optic? :thinking:


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 7, 2021)

Stress_Test said:


> Wow, that par36 light looks WILD!
> 
> Is that a whole bunch of emitters in there, or is that just part of one big optic? :thinking:



yea, it is multiple emitters with one piece lens, it is an aircraft landing light,


----------



## snakebite (Feb 17, 2021)

alpg88 said:


> you can get 5000lm drop in, or if you want the hotwire, go with Osram 90w 12v bulb, with 5 li ion cells it makes about 10k lm




its got that much headroom?
or just a lot of voltage sag?


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 17, 2021)

snakebite said:


> its got that much headroom?
> or just a lot of voltage sag?



headroom, lots of it, it can be overdriven to 22v iirc, but teh lifespan is just a dozen of hours or so that way, vs few thousands for 12v


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 18, 2021)

scout24 said:


> Greenbean- Yup! Definitely a cleaner beam and more even spill. Loss of throw is a worthwhile trade given the smooth results. I do wish they made LOP, and will try sputtering the stock reflector to approximate a middle ground with the stock bulb.


Hopefully you've been able to enjoy that golf club sized hammer that doubles as a flashlight. 

I bought some 4D's and was really glad I did. Cheap, reliable and do a good job of throwing light.


----------



## snakebite (Feb 20, 2021)

https://12voltsplus.com/products/20356-bright-star-xenon-xpr12-12-watt-bulb
2s li-ion.
6 d nimh makes a nice mid power hotwire.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 20, 2021)

that bulb is too hot for plastic reflector and lens, it is basically a replacement for extinct 11w ROP LO bulb,


----------



## fivemega (Feb 21, 2021)

snakebite said:


> https://12voltsplus.com/products/20356-bright-star-xenon-xpr12-12-watt-bulb
> 2s li-ion.
> 6 d nimh makes a nice mid power hotwire.



*Above linked bulb is not a good/correct match for 2S li-ion or 6S D NiMH.*


----------



## snakebite (Feb 21, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *Above linked bulb is not a good/correct match for 2S li-ion or 6S D NiMH.*


the one i ran on 6 mimh was fine.
the lights those go in are 2s 2p thru 2s4p.
lots of packs and cell counts but are 2s li-ion.
i guess i got lucky with mine as the reflector and lens(ucl)
took it fine.
i didnt leave it on more than 15 minutes so that could be why i got away with it.
i didnt try overdriving as they were $15 back then and i didnt want to waste one.
btw xpr12 as seen in the listing is false.
those are for 12v power tool lights.
iirc i think i have a bunch of these i grabbed from ebay a few years back real cheap.
time to dig em out and make a few sleeper hotwires like my 1939 rayovac.


----------



## fivemega (Feb 22, 2021)

snakebite said:


> the one i ran on 6 mimh was fine.
> 
> btw xpr12 as seen in the listing is false.
> 
> those are for 12v power tool lights.



*Most probably, printing on net or package was false or wrong bulb in the box.

6 NiMH at 7.2 volts can not power up a 12 volt bulb correctly.

Possibly, you are overdriving a 6 volt bulb at 7.2*


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 22, 2021)

the original lantern has also much greater volume inside, over 2x the size of the head than a maglite has, it is also designed to work with that bulb, it is most likely 6v bulb, and is driven by 6v, overdriving it with 6 nimh cells makes it burn a lot hotter, i ran rop lo in a stock Maglite, and it did not take even 10 min for reflector to start warping from heat, and it was 11 watts bulb;


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a few lights with 6 Nimh cels driving a 5cell magnumstar bulb.
None have flashed, and they give a nice white beam.
They are older lights so there is probably a bit of resistance in the circuit. 😊


----------



## Grijon (Feb 26, 2021)

Twice I've run 5-cell MagnumStar II bi-pin bulbs in my 6D and both times they burned out in less than 10 hours. This was years ago before I kept detailed notes so I don't have the specific numbers, but I remember deciding never to do it again.

I have heard that 5-cell PR bulbs do much better on 6 cells, but I can't speak firsthand on that because I've haven't gotten around to start playing with PR bulbs yet.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 26, 2021)

scout24 said:


> This thing is a monster.  I'm thinking a Kaidomain LOP reflector and glass lens. Maybe some NiMH cells to lose a little weight. And stock up on bulbs before yet another incan icon goes by the wayside...
> Any upgrade suggestions while staying incan and using actually available components are welcome! More lumens are good lumens...



Kaidomain glass lense and metal reflector are what I've got in mine and I love them! Excellent additions to any incan Maglite!

I've had great results with LSD NiMH D cells from PowerOwl, along with the EBL 4-bay chargers for ~$16 from Amazon. I have some Tenergy D LSD NiMH also that have been fine, too. Long run times on both brands, and long charge times, too, ha ha, but when I'm using my D-cell Mags I'm usually using them up to 14 hours a week a more, so NiMH D has been a great investment for me.

If you can get a G4 socket like Tad's Customs used to sell then your available bulb possibilities are awesome. While I missed out on the ROP and such era, there are still lots of off-the-shelf bulbs options in 2021 - literally, as you can even walk into your local home improvement store and find appropriate G4 bulbs. I am surprised and very pleased at the number of PR bulbs also still available online, but patience and research are very necessary - that's part of the hobby to be enjoyed though, neh?

Congratulations and please keep us updated on what you do!


----------



## fivemega (Feb 26, 2021)

Grijon said:


> I have heard that 5-cell PR bulbs do much better on 6 cells,



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-C3-C2-KT-1-6P-Malkoff-Leaf-Mag-4Sevens-Zebra

*(A) #17 is what you need for 6 NiMH "D" 

(B)- Use 7 NiMH "C" cells in 6D body and use 3853 Pelican bulb.

(C)- With 60mm extension tube and 7 NiMH "D" cells use 3853 Pelican bulb. *


----------

